

Job-Hopping - thomanil
http://gilesbowkett.blogspot.com/2010/05/job-hopping.html

======
humbledrone
One important point which the author fails to discuss is the fact that someone
who has a history of job-hopping might be bad at choosing where to work. I
agree with the statement that "if you are job-hopping, you are over-
qualified," except that I would add that if you are job-hopping, you need to
do more research on the shops where you accept jobs. The job-seeker is
responsible for making sure they actually want to work for their potential
employer.

Thus, I think it is legitimate to hold job-hopping against a candidate (to
some degree) because it may indicate that they will not put forth due
diligence before they accept a job offer, and therefore they might be
accepting a job that they don't really want.

------
j_baker
"When two people disagree about business, and one of them is a millionaire,
but the other is a billionaire, the mere millionaire should shut the fuck up
and listen."

I agree with the author's position, but I refuse to grant an argument to
someone simply based on how much they have in the bank. Yes, even when talking
about _business_.

